
AngelList, a curated list of angel investors - epi0Bauqu
http://venturehacks.com/articles/angellist?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+venturehacks+%28Venture+Hacks%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
oneplusone
Awesome! We have been considering getting funding to market our product and
this list may prove useful. Being in Canada makes this much harder since most
investors are looking for people within a reasonable distance of themselves.

------
joshu
Added myself finally. Thanks!

~~~
aditya
Just curious -- how many investments do you make in a year? and what kinda
stuff are you looking to invest in?

~~~
joshu
10ish?

I like market-shaped and network-shaped businesses. I dislike entrants into
uneven playing fields (music, video.) I dislike secondary franchises (if your
business has Twit or Tweet or something in its name and you aren't Twitter,
that is a problem.)

